# Summer League



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba-summer-leagues.shtml

Bonzi should play in our Summer League team, maybe Snyder. Spanoulis should be playing and Eliyahu is rumored to go.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

There's no way Bonzi plays in the summer league (ego).

Of the guys we already have: VSpan, JLIII, Snyder and Reed should go.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If Bonzi was serious he really should play.

Novak and the draft pick should go. Maybe Chuck will go too. 

Does anyone know where to watch the Summer League games/highlights?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Malick Badiane will probably come across again plus the undrafted FA's and vets were lookin at


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With the Rockets' summer league team taking shape, it might be more noteworthy for who is not on it than who is.
> 
> Guard Vassilis Spanoulis has refused to participate in the camp — prior to the tournament or in the initial games of the tournament — before fulfilling his commitment to the Greek national team.





> "We could force the issue," Morey said. "We're not ready to cause an international issue over summer league. We'd like him to be here. We've made that clear. We're not planning on that right now. We're trying to get him over here, even if it is for one or two games."
> 
> John Lucas III, last season's other rookie point guard, has committed to play in a third season of summer league, his second with the Rockets, along with Steve Novak and former Rice guard Mike Harris. Forward Lior Eliyahu, whom the Rockets took in last season's second round, is trying to work out details with the Israeli national team to play in Las Vegas with the Rockets, Morey said.
> 
> ...


Link

I still think VSpan will play for the Rockets next season.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rosters are here http://www.realgm.com/src_feature_a...r_league_rosters_(updated_720_pm_est_monday)/

- Houston Rockets (Las Vegas)

Aaron Brooks
Drake Diener
Andre Emmett
Carl English
Mike Harris
Jeff Horner
Antanas Kavaliauskas
Carl Landry
Ron Lewis
John Lucas III
Ivan McFarlin
Brad Newley
Steve Novak

All the guys mentioned in the article above and more. 2 Midget point guards in the same team. Hayes isn't there. Ron Lewis is what we need. Ron Artest + Rashard Lewis 

All our rookies will be there, even Brad Newley. Does anyone know where one can watch these Summer League games?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oi this Ron Lewis is no joke. He's on the NBA Summer League Rookie Radar and it says

Ron Lewis, Ohio State guard
Ohio State senior Ron Lewis helped Ohio State advance all the way to the NCAA Championship game. Since then, he's turned his attention to the NBA, and spoke briefly about the pre-Draft process. Lewis said, "I'm working on fine-tuning things, like my ballhandling. I'm still trying to (improve) my jump shot, and do the little things on defense." 

I don't know why he's a rookie when he wasn't even drafted.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

giordun said:


> Oi this Ron Lewis is no joke. He's on the NBA Summer League Rookie Radar and it says
> 
> Ron Lewis, Ohio State guard
> Ohio State senior Ron Lewis helped Ohio State advance all the way to the NCAA Championship game. Since then, he's turned his attention to the NBA, and spoke briefly about the pre-Draft process. Lewis said, "I'm working on fine-tuning things, like my ballhandling. I'm still trying to (improve) my jump shot, and do the little things on defense."
> ...


he's an inconsistent scorer and a bad shooter and defender. he's big and explosive and thats the only reason he is getting any attention from the nba. no way he makes any team's rotation this year


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh nevermind then. I haven't been watching any college ball.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Summer League Roster

John Lucas III
Steve Novak
Aaron Brooks
Carl Landry
Lior Eliyahu
Brad Newley
Drake Diener
Andre Emmett
Carl English
Mike Harris
Jeff Horner
Antanas Kavaliauskas
Ron Lewis
Ivan McFarlin


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cool, we got Eliyahu to play.

EDIT - Just look at those unknowns on the Roster. We're bring a bunch of guards to Summer League. Oh joy.


----------

